# Make Up Store Blush East



## EOTD-Fanny (Jun 10, 2012)

_East is a bright red, matte blush. Looks good as an eyeshadow._
_I usally use it in eye makeups. From the swedish brand Make Up Store._

_

_
_East is easy to work with, it goes on smoothly._


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 7, 2012)

I do more or less the same, but it is a kille blush toghether with a red coral gloss.


----------

